# TRAINZ and other ebay markets



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I recently saw a post which was stopped regarding a bad TRAINZ market experience. Thankfully, the moderators stopped further discussion on that thread. 

I have had nothing but good experiences with TRAINZ. I won't rehash that other thread except to say the original poster was not at all happy with his TRAINZ experience. 

I purchase quite a bit of rolling stock from TRAINZ. About on average one per month. Although I have more than enough rolling stock, I appreciate that TRAINZ, unlike other dealers or businesses, will usually lower their prices if an item does not sell in ebay's week of time "auction". 

I just purchased 2 Rock Island MTH Premier items, newly listed, for about $46 each and $12 each shipping or basically NIB as issue pricing. I personally have never had issues with TRAINZ packaging. My items arrive quickly, well packed and I can reuse the boxes for items I sell, or recycle (no peanuts) 

I have only had one or two bad shipping experiences from ebay, overall ebay has been a good source for O Scale items. I am sure some folks have had bad purchasing experiences with TRAINZ but I probably have purchased 30 items from them in the past 6 years with no issue. They respond to my questions quickly and honestly. 

I have personally had a good experience with them and appreciate that unlike BRAD'S TRAINS and MJUTRAINS and a few others, they actually DO market adjust pricing if items do not sell. Recommended by me...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

One of these days you will be one of these customers:

Feedback Profile


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bryan Moran said:


> I recently saw a post which was stopped regarding a bad TRAINZ market experience. Thankfully, the moderators stopped further discussion on that thread.
> 
> I have had nothing but good experiences with TRAINZ. I won't rehash that other thread except to say the original poster was not at all happy with his TRAINZ experience.
> 
> ...


You said, "Thankfully, the moderators stopped further discussion on that thread."
So why did you start this one?
You know what will happen......or you should.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Bryan should be ok, big ed….he stated his piece respectfully and rationally…..he didn’t threaten anybody like the other poster did by throwing out the fact that he was owner of a gun web-site….as if to scare off anyone who dared to state an opinion other than his own….

That guy was a loose cannon….


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> One of these days you will be one of these customers:
> 
> Feedback Profile


Looks over-welmingly positive to me….


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Generally had good luck Trainz especially in the last few years. Had some glitches early on but any issues were resolved without much hassle. Too bad their prices have gone to the atratosphere. Used to get some really good deals there.

Pete


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Agreed. Purchased a lot of stuff from them. I had an issue with items a couple times but they were 100% courteous and helpful. Sometimes items aren't as described. I don't consider it a big deal because they've never hassled me about a return. And unlike almost all of the big dealers I've dealt with, the returns never cost me a dime. I can only speak from experience. Trainz has been first rate.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I did business for 15 years with Trainz and never really had a bad experience. I had several big and expensive "misunderstandings" and they always resolved them to my satisfaction.

No complaints after 15 years.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Looks over-welmingly positive to me….


There are many sellers with hundreds of thousands of transactions with 100% feedback. Trainz numbers look good unless you are one of the 163 customers who got screwed.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> There are many sellers with hundreds of thousands of transactions with 100% feedback. Trainz numbers look good unless you are one of the 163 customers who got screwed.


Or believe they were screwed.

Two sides to every story. I deal with Trainz quite a bit. Never had a bad experience with them. I have returned stuff and never an issue with returns. eBay is a lot like Yelp. People use it to give bad reviews just for the hell of it, with little or no basis of a true issue. If you work in retail, you see that attitude all the time. Most people are happy…some are just miserable no matter what…

Tom


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Only bought one engine from Trainz and they sent me the wrong engine, but were easy to talk to and the issue was resolved. Now with that said Trainz eBay rating stands at 99.7 which sounds good right? Well this what the so called experts say.



> What is a good seller rating on eBay?
> 
> 
> The few tenths of a percent between 99.9% and 99.6% say everything about a seller, and the items you are likely to receive. A good feedback rating is *99.8% or above*. A rating of 99.5% or below is horrible! eBay only computes percentages for the past 12 months, but archives all of it forever.


so Trainz is a middle of the road seller with some issues. Buyer beware. As always


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> There are many sellers with hundreds of thousands of transactions with 100% feedback. Trainz numbers look good unless you are one of the 163 customers who got screwed.


Yeah, but that’s always been the big issue hasn’t it? No matter what we’re talking about, it’s always been that way…..99.99% are positive, but there’s that 0.01% that aren’t….

And after my experience in retail, there’s always that percentage that will b*** *and complain about absolutely nothing, just to b** and complain, so there’s those people in the mix….


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Sounds like a 99.7% chance of a good experience... I'll take those odds, better than most restaurants that most of us visit every week. I can't fathom how the so called experts figure 99.5% to be a horrible rating. 99.5% chance you'll be happy 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Bryan should be ok, big ed….he stated his piece respectfully and rationally…..he didn’t threaten anybody like the other poster did by throwing out the fact that he was owner of a gun web-site….as if to scare off anyone who dared to state an opinion other than his own….
> 
> That guy was a loose cannon….


that was my take on him also


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Spend your money and roll the dice. I only bet on a sure thing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've bought stuff from Trainz, my major issue was poor packaging. I had a run of four brass 3rd Rail locomotives, and three of the four were damaged/destroyed in shipping before they got to me. The issue was really poor packaging, but they refunded my money and provided return shipping, so I didn't really lose anything but a little time. I've also gotten several really good deals from Trainz over the years. If they have something I want at the price I'm willing to pay, I'd have no issues buying from them again.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Trainz has evolved over the years. A few months ago I found they had post war parts that I couldn’t find at any of the usual suspects, Super O switch parts to be exact. Also I see they are now offereing boxes of junk like you would find under the tables at train shows but you have to pick them up, they won’t ship them.

Pete


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Spend your money and roll the dice. I only bet on a sure thing.


There is no such thing….


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sure there is. The sun rose this morning.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Sure there is. The sun rose this morning.


Not for anyone who died last night….


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Old_Hobo, 
That is the best answer/rebuttle Ive ever heard to ‘Sun rose this morning’ ... Im stealing that one, if only to use against my smart aleck sister.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I've made several orders from Trainz so far this year. Nothing expensive, just a lot of very reasonable to super-reasonably()-priced items. I've been quite happy with all of my orders.

As for the minuscule few who feel Trainz (or anyone else) has ripped them off, in most cases after reading their claims, I get the feeling that they're fairly unreasonable people to start with. And glad I'm not doing business with them.

Reminds me of an old, polite retail saying for unreasonable customers...................
"May I help you out? Which way did you come in?"


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's a question. Who's ordering direct from Trainz and who's ordering stuff through their Ebay store? You would think it wouldn't make a difference, just curious.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Not for anyone who died last night….


It still rose whether they were dead or not. They just weren't around to see it.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

superwarp1 said:


> Here's a question. Who's ordering direct from Trainz and who's ordering stuff through their Ebay store? You would think it wouldn't make a difference, just curious.


I have done both. There is a minor savings if you buy from their own website and join some buyers club.The transactions went as smooth as with eBay.

Ebay is pulling some policy and pricing changes with the bigger dealers. I have had a few dealers I buy from, set up their own on-line stores to avoid doing business on eBay…

Tom


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I get all of my Trainz purchases through eBay. I went to their website direct but searching for me - was nauseating.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Bryan Moran said:


> I get all of my Trainz purchases through eBay. I went to their website direct but searching for me - was nauseating.


Yeah, it is a bit convoluted. The darkened items marked as “sold” are especially annoying. Their search will give 10 pages of results but there are only a few on page one that are actually available. I don’t know why they show sold items in their searches…

If I see something Trainz has on ebay I am interested in, I go to their website and it usually is cheaper there than on eBay…

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Snappy comeback, nice one!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I guess the illogic of that statement is lost on most.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

😳😳😳😉


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Well I just felt the other post was unreasonably skewed toward believing TRAINZ is a unethical marketplace. It just has not been for me. Most of my purchases have been rolling stock so no electronics involved, but I believe I have purchased a couple of locomotives from them a while back.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I buy direct now. I have no problem finding what I am looking for and a few items are listed on their website not on eBay, not including their items for Premium members.
Pete


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree their website search can be a little annoying; really it's just time consuming. But Isn't that part of the "fun"? Learning to select the "In-Stock" box on their website sure cut down the grayed out items and shortened the results. But I have to believe that they are putting some effort into this. I don't think they are simply ripping people off. Using their website as opposed to their ebay store will save you about 10%-15% on each item. I learned that last year. I also think it simplifies things. I like ebay to see what all is out there - but I know that if I see it on Trainz website that I will get it A. at a lower cost, and B. can get it without the some of the auction nonsense. (Not all auctions are nonsense - but it does happen). I have bought from them in the past and will buy from them again. Yes, I may have an issue - but - isn't that a risk with EVERY purchase?


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, this has to been prime marketing for Trainz. I went directly to their website. A shame I'm not in a buying mode. Searching is a bit problematic. Sometimes it's easier to use google and look for the Trainz.com hits.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Their website is relatively new, so hopefully they will improve over time…

Tom


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Not sure what sort of issues you find when searching on Trainz. For me its a two step process. Say I am looking for “New York Central passenger” cars. I just type in whats in quotes in the last sentence, then on left column check O Modern. Bingo all cars from all manufacturers show. I may do second search on “NYC passenger” as some may use the abbreviation, not spelled out. You can do similar typing K-Line passenger, K-Line Erie, etc. you just have to keep checking O modern, or O 2 Rail or both. Stop your search when you get to grayed out items as all after that are sold.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also search just Trainz.com using Google.

Use Google to Search Within a Single Website

For example...

site: trainz.com new york central


In a Google search, type *site:* followed by the domain and extension, like *site:lifewire.com*. Then, include your search, and press *Enter*.
To search by domain extension, type *site:* followed by the extension, like *site:.gov *followed by your search, and press *Enter*.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I just bought a dummy locomotive from Trainz. I found it on ebay and then checked their website. With shipping and tax, the ebay route ended up being cheaper than through their website…by about $15…

Tom


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> I just bought a dummy locomotive from Trainz. I found it on ebay and then checked their website. With shipping and tax, the ebay route ended up being cheaper than through their website…by about $15…
> 
> Tom


I have seen it both ways. Trainz is not consistent with their shipping costs. No ducking sales tax though. You get nailed either way.

Pete


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> I have seen it both ways. Trainz is not consistent with their shipping costs. No ducking sales tax though. You get nailed either way.
> 
> Pete


That’s for sure! Tax…a wonderful thing. I know Trainz uses a couple warehouses in different parts of the country. Sometimes that has an effect on the shipping cost, I would guess…

Tom


----------



## pjdog1 (Jan 3, 2013)

almost all my O gauge trains are steamers. I got a AA set of 2033 Alco’s from TrainZ and a very good price. They where is very good shape. However I found that the magnatraction does not work on MTH Realtrax. I would get wheel spin if I tried to pull more than 6 or 7 postwar Lionel cars. After allot of fumbling around I decided to just add another power 2033 Alco. I found a real cheap one on EBay that still had the battery in it. Frame was badly damaged but after a little work it runs very well and solved the traction problem. I now have a two motored Alco set that pulls more cars than I need. All from trainz. I’ve always had very good luck and service from them.

I only have a set of MTH F3’s and the Lionel postwar Alco’s as diesels. But that’s all I need.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I've used trainz on eBay. I have no complaints.


----------



## Manimal (Dec 20, 2019)

I've bought many items over the years from Trainz from their website, eBay and the Amherst Railroad hobby show and have never had an issue.

Trainz is currently ranked #87 (based on positive feedback) out of about 25 MILLION sellers. I'd say that's pretty dang impressive!
Top 100 eBay Sellers

Especially when you consider most of the items they sell are used!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

There are always those who, no matter what, will never be pleased. In my retail experience whether as a retired GM dealership parts manager or working in an automotive store part time later on, some people come in with an attitude before the first words are spoken. That carries over into on line buying. My experiences with Trainz have always been positive. Once in a while maybe the packaging is a little lacking. I sometimes think their ratings can go either way. Their products are self rated at C6. A safe middle of the road rating. Some of the items I have gotten from them are right on that C6 rating while others are better than that. Never had to call about anything. Some times they tend to over price American Flyer items that they admit to having flaws and do show in their pictures but don't really adjust pricing or grading to reflect that issue. No biggie. I just move on. It ain't life and death. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I have used both the Trainz web site or their Ebay site with no complaints. However, I use Ebay in a different manner. I always go to the closed sales portion to see what an item actually sold for. Then I can better judge which way is the better buying way. They do have different shipping costs depending upon which warehouse they are shipping from. Since I keep up with the American Flyer value market I generally already know what I am willing to pay. 

Kenny


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Desperado said:


> I agree their website search can be a little annoying; really it's just time consuming. But Isn't that part of the "fun"? Learning to select the "In-Stock" box on their website sure cut down the grayed out items and shortened the results. But I have to believe that they are putting some effort into this. I don't think they are simply ripping people off. Using their website as opposed to their ebay store will save you about 10%-15% on each item. I learned that last year. I also think it simplifies things. I like ebay to see what all is out there - but I know that if I see it on Trainz website that I will get it A. at a lower cost, and B. can get it without the some of the auction nonsense. (Not all auctions are nonsense - but it does happen). I have bought from them in the past and will buy from them again. Yes, I may have an issue - but - isn't that a risk with EVERY purchase?


Agreed, maybe a little annoying at times. I've been only using their website because I don't have an E-bay account. Nor do I want one. Besides, my wife has one, I can have her order something for me on the extremely rare occasion.

Trainz has a bunch of filters on the left-hand side of their screen, you can filter a whole bunch of stuff. Simply click on each filter, and see if there is anything there you want to filter. If not, click on it to close it and go to the next filter.

For instance, like Desperado says, if you don't want to see their "Out of Stock" items, simply select the "In Stock Only" items in that filter (the Stock Status filter), and then you will only get the in-stock items.

If price matters, click on the pricing filter, and adjust the low and high prices on the slide bar to get in your price range. If price doesn't matter to you, simply click on that filter to close it and move on to the next filter.

In the "Model Trains" filter, you can select one item or more if you want. You might check "O Modern", "O MPC", and "O Postwar", but nothing else. You can move on to the "Type" filter and select "Steam Engine", but nothing else. You can then go back to the "Manufacturer" filter and select "Lionel" and "MTH". Then maybe go to the price filter and adjust the minimum and maximum amounts you may be interested in spending, to help weed out junk at the low end and stuff that's flat out more expensive than what you want to spend anyway.

Actually, all of the filtering process is probably the only annoying part of it all. It takes a little bit of clicking to get the list trimmed down to just what you're interested in looking at. Just interested in some Weaver freight cars? Your best bet is to first filter Product Type "Trains", then Model Trains "O Modern", then go to Manufacturers and click on "Weaver", then Type "Freight Cars".

As most of the stuff I shop for is used and/or preowned, I read descriptions and study any pictures they offer *very carefully*. While they try and point out any defects in the descriptions and refer you to the photos, they may not always have everything covered in the description. I've got some pretty decent buys on stuff, to the point I know for a fact I would have gladly paid the same at a train show. I hate paying the taxes and shipping charges, but at the same time I figure I would have spent that on gas, meals, and show entrance fees had I drove to a train show (usually about 90 miles one way to the closest one for me). So with that in mind, it's really a wash as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ken4Sports (Feb 24, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> There are many sellers with hundreds of thousands of transactions with 100% feedback. Trainz numbers look good unless you are one of the 163 customers who got screwed.


 Or just think they have. I've never had an issue with them so they are gold to me.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You are obviously not one of the 163.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MichaelE said:


> You are obviously not one of the 163.


And that 163 does not represent all negative feedback for them.
It only goes back 12 months? 
You all love them, that is good, glad you didn't have any bad experiences with them.
I am happy for you(s).
They ought to give each of you 20% off your next purchase for promoting them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There’s absolutely nothing wrong with showing support of a company, person, etc, if you have had a good experience, or experiences, with them….at least not not in my book….


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Read some of the negative feedbacks. They are kind of typical for buyers that have an issue and don’t attempt to contact the seller to resolve the issue, then leave bad feedback. I am sure many of bad feedback are well grounded too. Who knows for sure.

I guess the bottom line would be: buy from them if you like them, don’t buy from them if you don’t like them. How simple is that? Your personal position should be accepted by others and not subject to ridicule. It just gets childish after a while.

This thread is starting to repeat points over and over again. Starting to become a sensitive issue and attracting ill will…time to move on…

Tom


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, I see no ill will….not like the original post on this subject about 5 days ago….


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's real simple folks, you're free to shop wherever you like. It you don't like how you were treated at Trainz, don't shop there!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> They ought to give each of you 20% off your next purchase for promoting them.


Let's keep the personal insults out of the conversation. 

If you can get me a 20% discount, I'll say nice things about them as well! Gosh, I think I did say some reasonably nice things about them. They're just another business, they have problems at time just like any other business.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Let's keep the personal insults out of the conversation.
> 
> If you can get me a 20% discount, I'll say nice things about them as well! Gosh, I think I did say some reasonably nice things about them. They're just another business, they have problems at time just like any other business.


And just who did I personally insult?
Guess I have to make it big so you can read it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's real simple folks, you're free to shop wherever you like. It you don't like how you were treated at Trainz, don't shop there!
> View attachment 566861


I don't and won't.
i can't say that?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> There’s absolutely nothing wrong with showing support of a company, person, etc, if you have had a good experience, or experiences, with them….at least not not in my book….


And on the other foot there is nothing wrong with saying you don't and won't deal with them?
I didn't even say why I don't and won't deal with them,
And won't.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> And on the other foot there is nothing wrong with saying you don't and won't deal with them?
> I didn't even say why I don't and won't deal with them,
> And won't.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that Big Ed…..never said there was….


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Bryan should be ok, big ed….he stated his piece respectfully and rationally….._he didn’t threaten anybody like the other poster did by throwing out the fact that he was owner of a gun web-site_….as if to scare off anyone who dared to state an opinion other than his own….
> 
> That guy was a loose cannon….












Yea... Loose cannon is an understatement. 

The actual website gets worse the more you venture through it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Time to close this one, I think it's run it's course.


----------

